# In tank water filter in Classic



## rws (May 7, 2014)

I've had my Classic for only a month or so, but from day 1 I used an in-tank CTU water filter from happy donkey along with a Brita filter. I've got replacement cartridges for the Brita filter, but before I go and order a bulk load of replacement in-tank filters too I thought I'd ask:

Has anyone really noticed a difference using these in-tank filters when filling the machine with filtered water anyway?

I do live in a hard water area (London), so do see the need for removing scale before the water hits the boiler. But I will be descaling regularly even with the filtered water and it seems like it might be overkill to filter twice. Flavour is one thing - I don't think my palette or barista skills can possibly justify it, but will it extend the useful life of my machine at all?

This is all really because I'm a bit tight and reluctant to spend £25 on another 6 filters, plus paying the postage when there's nothing else I need right now.

Interested to hear opinions though.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I have tried the filters and did not find any benefit what so ever. I did find a residue coming out of the filter into the tank, leaving a yellowish powder on the bottom.

The Brita filters do remove chlorine taste and a small amount of hardness but only if you change them frequently.

Depending on your usage /volume of coffee used it may be advantageous to use "good" bottled water.

I would not bother with the in tank filters.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Classic has a small volume aluminium boiler so you want to be careful what you descale with - stick with Gaggia/Puly products. Have you thought about using bottled water? Ashbeck is pretty decent composition-wise and won't scale up your boiler. Costs around £1.20 for five litres.


----------



## rws (May 7, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Classic has a small volume aluminium boiler so you want to be careful what you descale with - stick with Gaggia/Puly products. Have you thought about using bottled water? Ashbeck is pretty decent composition-wise and won't scale up your boiler. Costs around £1.20 for five litres.


I have considered bottled water, having seen a few other posts recommending it. Nowhere really to keep a stockpile, but I could give it a whirl when I run out of Brita cartridges.

I used to use the Puly descaler sachets in my old machine, but was planning to make my own descaler with citric acid since I've got a big jar or the stuff - being careful to get the ratio right of course. Can't remember what it is right now, but it's late...


----------

